# Setting Up Songs/Works For Copyright



## Peter Alexander (Nov 20, 2006)

In the Professional Orchestration class, part of the work is to set up your pieces in either Finale or Sibelius for copyright filings. 

For setting up the proper copyright text, I'd appreciate if you'd walk through the steps, then I'll send everyone from "my" forum over here to read it.

Also, for those of you in different countries, would you object to putting up links where folks can download the forms?

Thanks so much, in advance.

Peter Alexander


----------



## sbkp (Nov 20, 2006)

Peter,

Are you asking about something more specific than (in Sibelius) "Create > Text > Other System Text > Copyright"?

Best,
Stefan


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 20, 2006)

sbkp @ Mon Nov 20 said:


> Peter,
> 
> Are you asking about something more specific than (in Sibelius) "Create > Text > Other System Text > Copyright"?
> 
> ...



Just a general set of steps since most have sequencing programs with notation but not actual notation programs.


----------



## Scott Rogers (Nov 22, 2006)

..........


----------



## Peter Alexander (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks, Scott. I'll send everyone over from the Professional Orchestration class who uses Finale to read this. 

Peter


----------

